# 11" rough-in



## rolls831 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a DIY,and am looking for advice on the possibility of installing a ToTo CST743s. All specs call for 12" rough-in. I measure 11" from wall to center of drain hole. plus I will be installing tile on the wall, 1/4" thick. Is this possible?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Pro plumbers only here.

Call one of us to do the job!:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

The writing's kind of small, but in the top right corner of this page it says "Professional Plumbers Only" Sort of easy to miss I suppose for some. Maybe try another site. www.plbg.com


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe this is big enough to see


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Seriouse rolls831 this forum is is for us pro's only. Try this one
http://www.diychatroom.com/
This is for DIYers.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

rolls831 said:


> I'm a DIY,and am looking for advice on the possibility of installing a ToTo CST743s. All specs call for 12" rough-in. I measure 11" from wall to center of drain hole. plus I will be installing tile on the wall, 1/4" thick. Is this possible?


Hey, I'm a DIYer too! Can you please tell me what you do for a living? You see, that way I can ask you questions about it, and you'll give me free advice, and then I can avoid having to hire anyone in your line of work...:thumbup:

I'll give you free plumbing advice too, but you go first.


----------



## rolls831 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Rolls831*

Sorry, I didn't mean to mess with your professional minds. I'm taking a class on reading.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rolls831 said:


> I'm taking a class on reading.


So far you are failing it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sung to the tune of "Underdog"
When posters on this site appear, 
And break the laws that they should fear, 
And aggravate all who see or hear, 
The cry goes up both far and near for 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber. 

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder, 
Fighting all who post a blunder 
Ron the plumber, Ron the plumber.

When in this world the threads do read 
Of those who's hearts are filled with wannabee 
And rob and steal from those in need. 
To right this wrong with blinding speed goes 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber, 
Ron the plumber. 

Speed of lightning, roar of thunder, 
Fighting all who post a blunder 
Ron the plumber, Ron the plumber.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Besides the big read "Professional Plumbers Only" sign on top of very page it also says this during the registration process...


> *What is your Plumbing related field/trade:*
> PlumbingZone.com is for plumbing and mechanical professionals only! DIY homeowners should register at: DIY Chatroom
> *Please Enter your plumbing related field/trade in the text box below.*


I'm not sure how to make it any clearer than that. On well... thread closed!


----------

